

Golang stops the world for about 10 seconds (2012) - ohmygeek
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/S9goEGuoMRM

======
lprez
This has been significantly improved in recent versions. As a young language,
Go's runtime still has a lot of room for optimization.

~~~
ohmygeek
Any links supporting progress? It has been two years. I know the community had
major optimization plans. I have not been following it of late.

